# homemade cichlid food (already made) got other problems



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

i made food for my flowerhorn but the thing is the mouth is very small as its a baby maybe 1 inch long only or less. i made a big batch out of

1 pound of ground beef
1 can sardines
1 can fresh water clams
3 spoons of corn starch

it goes crazy for this but i put it into balls and cut maybe a quarter sized off it eats it but like i said it is so big that it nibbles of chunks and just spits out the big peices and it gets full really fast. how can i cut these big peices into small bite size maybe the size of a betta pelet which is really small. i would like to freely take it out of the freezer and sprinkle a little on the surface and watch it eat without spitting it out and easier for him/her. any ideas. i keep them froozen.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know if this will work but maybe you could use a food dehydrator to dry the food, then toss it in a food processor. This would give a dry food in small pieces.


----------



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

ight thnx but i dont have a dehydrator but i do got a food proccessor hopfeully it dont over heat or break as my food will be hard as fck and is mostly meat not water or sauce.


----------

